# One tad is huge!



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

I picked these tads up when I got my leuc froglet (9.19.2010)
One was always a bit bigger than the other two, but now it's huge! I was told between 8-10 weeks before they'd be OOW, and I'm pretty sure they were from the same clutch. 
Is it normal for one to be so big? The froglet I got looks smaller than this tad!









And here he is next to one of the other tads:


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Some due tend to grow a little faster than others.

P.S Only one Ferret?


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

OK, thanks  It just seemed strange for one to be so large!

And yes, only one ferret! He's a terror LOL. Our cats love to play with him, and he's got a monster size cage filled with toys so he's kept really busy


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

This is very normal. They are highly competitive. If possible the best returns are seen when the tads are raised separately. This could be through direct behavioral competition (stealing food) but it has been theorized that they will produce growth inhibiting hormones to stunt the growth of siblings.

Edit: I just noticed that you do have them kept separate so it doesn't seem to be from competition. Perhaps the larger one just has "better" genetics.


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

Kim,
This is not unheard of, but I'd guess they could very well be from different clutches as the larger one seems to be about a that far ahead in development. Only time will tell though =D


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Frank  Yeah, they've been housed separately the whole time.

Erik- I wondered the same thing, but wasn't told they were from different clutchs! I have no idea what size they are when their limbs start popping out LOL I've only had them 2 1/2 weeks so I've still got a while to go!


----------



## randypetruga (Dec 23, 2009)

Ive had this happened once to me with Leucs, back when I used to keep my tads together in groups of 2. Then I started to wonder how he got so big, until I realized there was only one left.


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

My leuc tads are usually all that big,
looking at the size, the legs won't let you wait to long anymore.

I do, by the way, raise my leuc tads together without having any problems what so ever.
No cannibalism, no weird growth blockers and so on.

I do see a difference in metamorphing times,
they will all have different stages in wich they come a shore.
It is very rare in my experience that 2 will come out at the same time.

I house them all together in a large container,
filled with Java moss,alder clots, beech and oak leaves and feed them every time i see the food is gone.
I clean the water just once or twice a week by changing half of it.
Never had bad experience doing it this way.

Good luck with yours and enjoy
Always great to see them develop i think 

Wesley Brouwer
Workgroup DN English Magazine.









Check out our webshop to see the first English release:
Dn Magazine 2010 English


----------

